# Need Help



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but I need help. My brother and I have been planning a pdog trip for quite a few years now. Never seem to get around to it. So this year we are finally going. The problem is we really don't know where to go. I drove through S.D. once and that is about it. We are willing to make a long drive, we live in Erskine, MN. The help I need is there any farmers, ranchers, or land owners in need of someone to help with eradicating pdogs on there property. I am in my early 30's and my brother is in his late 20's, so we are responsible adults. We will respect any rules you should give us, and will even pack out all of our spent brass (we are both reloaders). So if anyone out there has some land or knows of someone who does and has a pdog problem, please help us out.

Thank you in advance for any help I get.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The best thing I can say is go to the western part of the state and go to a small cafe in a small town and start talking to people. Someone will know something. You can also talk to the cops of the town. In small towns someone knows somebody. Expect to go to some very bad towns but the more you talk to people and the more they get to know you better towns will become open.

I have a couple towns I go to where it is very easy to get over 1,000 shots per day. I usually only go in the morning or evening any more. We still camp and shoot all day sometimes but the best shooting is morning and about the last 3 to 2.5hrs before the last hr of sunlight.

It is always a good idea to thank the land owner for allowing you to shoot. I also let them know about anything odd I have seen. Also bring some wire with you. It has happened to me more than I want to admit shooting a fence wire. I try to keep my stock packed with at least ten 5 foot lengths of wire so I can fix anything I happen to shoot.

An anagram for Walker Texas Ranger is KARATE WRANGLER SEX. I don't know what that is, but it sounds AWESOME.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow,

You can sure see the difference in two posts above. You ask an honest question and these responses highlight the best and worst of the respondants here. You, as am I, are both nonresidents and you will find that you are rather unpopular with some folks here. Apparently some believe paying taxes in ND gives you a license to be less than civil.

The first is flat rude, quite probably because that gentleman is SURE you are going to HIS dogtown and WILL kill EVERY SINGLE dog on the town.

The second is well written and quite an effective way to find some spots while still doing your own leg work.

No one here is going to give you GPS coordinates to their favorite dog town and you do have to do some work but you certainly do not have to take any BS like the first poster put.

I do not wish to anger any of the resident hunters here but if I have, you can thank Mandanhouse and his nasty sarcasm-laden post for the tidbit of info I am ready to drop so here ya go. My sincere apologies to all the residents, primarily People for having the courtesy to at least post in a civil tone.

Call the Dickinsen Convention and Visitors Bureau at 800-279-7391. They actually have maps of land has dog towns on them and because it is National Grasslands, you cannot be charged money to shoot dogs on this land. They will send this to you for free. Also, get a map of the Little Missouri National Grasslands as they have dog towns marked right on them. These are on public land and get the heck shot out of them but you should get some shooting.

Jaybic.

P.s. You should send Mandanhouse a thank you note as it was his willingness to share that brought you this information.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow. Touchy, touchy. As far as paying taxes, I'm just grateful the Braintrust in Bismarck gives us a 7 day jump on the 'Sotans for pheasant and ducks.

My point was sarcastic - yes. Do your legwork. Drive, talk to NDFG.

It's no different than any other hunting or fishing.

There was an earlier post where the guy offered use of his AR-14 in exchange for someone to take him. There's a guy who is willing to give a little.

Ranchers just south of National Grasslands have been fighting to poison on the Grasslands for years. Try that area. How's that for a tip?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Well,

Thats wonderful that the guy was willing to give. Perhaps he should have offered up his gas, some steaks, beer in the freezer and a couple of his daughters so you could take him out to land he is entitled to hunt for free, IF he knew about it. How generous of you. You have made it obvious that you will not give but it also shows you are quite eager to TAKE doesnt it.

Funny how people used to be descent and willing to help a guy and these days they still are, as long as you pay them something. Whats wrong with just helping a person out.

I just got back from MN fishing opener on Lake Winnie and seen PLENTY of ND plates at the camp site including one fella that drove over from Grand Forks just to park his truck in a campsite to SAVE it for when his crew actually arrived the next day. There are signs in the park that say that saving campsites this way is not OK. You know what I said to him. NOTHING cause I chose not to be a jerk. I didnt jump up and down and whine like a little girl because I didnt get my "NR free" fishing weekend because there are enough Walleyes for all of us. I did however, tell him where we were catching the eyes and what on and he seemed quite thankful. I assume it was not you.

Jaybic


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool it guys. He just needs a little help, it happens. If you want to help the guy, great, if not don't say anything. You don't need to give him exact towns, but an area to start is always nice.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everybody. And no, I did not think anyone giving advice was a jerk. Mandanhouse was just honest and says it like it is. I like that. Well, thanks everybody.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

hooked up with a guide out of Sturgis. going there next weekend. can't wait, already feeling excited.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What are you going to shoot? Bring a lot more ammo than you think you will need.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

I will be shooting a .308 (300 rounds) for long shots, and an ar-15 (600 rounds), for closer work. The three other guys will all be shooting ar's, and one guy shooting a Savage Heavy Barreled rifle, also in .223. Between the four of us we will have over 2000 rnds. How is the weather out by Sturgis this time of year. We are planning on camping instead of getting a hotel.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would think it is the same as ND windy. I do not know if you have enough ammo. I know you will have a good time.

One thing about tactics shoot the big ones first. Usualy if you get the big ones the small pups will not go down. If they do they almost always come right back up.

How many days will you be shooting?

Chuck Norris is expected to win gold in every swimming competition at the 2008 Beijing Olympics, even though Chuck Norris does not swim. This is because when Chuck Norris enters the water, the water gets out of his way and Chuck Norris simply walks across the pool floor. 
It turns out offical rules state you have to swim. Those officals who told Chuck Norris were found dead with foot shaped wounds on their heads.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

We are only going to be shooting for one day with the guide. We might try and find a rancher or landowner to let us shoot for half a day on Saturday as well. But we have to be back home by Saturday night, and it is a 9 hour drive. 
Shoot the big ones first and the small ones later. Thanks, I will keep that in mind.

8 days left till the trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

went to SD for our first prairie dog shoot. and had a BLAST. All four in our party enjoyed it so much, we are planning on doing this atleast once a year, but might even go a second time this year. longest shot was 605 yards. and a bunch of 575 yard range.

Hooked on P-Dogs.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Did you come back with any ammo?

Helen Keller's favorite color is Chuck Norris.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

Yes we did, but we did take over four thousand rounds of ammo with us, between the four of us. The shooting was almost none stop. We did stop for lunch and whenever the barrels would het up. And for about a two hour stretch there were winds at 20 mph, so the shots had to be more calculated at that time, so less ammo was used.


----------



## songdog2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Erskine - glad to hear you had a successful dog hunt last year in SD. I've never done it myself but will be taking my three sons with for a first time hunt. We're all experienced, responsible hunters and plan to camp while we're out there. Question, did you enjoy your most success on private land? I was initially planning on the Badlands area and sticking to public hunting areas but am interested to hear more on your success. Thanks.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

We didn't even try public lands. We just went to a guy in Hereford, SD, and we paid him $100/person. But, I figured as a first time we decided to pay someone and have a succesfull trip. This year we are going to Montana, I found a rancher who will charge us $50/person. He has a 40,000 acre ranch so he will have lots of area to shoot.


----------

